# Pacman Frogs?



## Raahul192 (May 9, 2010)

Is it worth getting a pacman frog?
They look interesting but i need some people to tell me about their experiences with pacmans so i can see if i want to get one
Thanks


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have 3,I love them,my big girl is the funniest and she scares my husband who is a blackbelt in karate :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I think they're great, a lot of people think they're boring but mine has such personality, plus he was adorable when he was tiny! I've got another one on order and will have one more when I find the right one!


----------



## Raahul192 (May 9, 2010)

Great! Are they expensive? And what would the initial cost be apporximately? I have looked on the internet for them but i cant find any good websites


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

They can range between about £25 - £45 depending on what type you're after. The more common C. Cranwelli is usually around £25-£30, not so common C.Ornata anything between £25-£45, or a Fantasy for around £30-£45. 

www.dartfrog.co.uk have a list of frogs at the very bottom of the 'amphibians' page that he can get hold of.

www.888reptiles.co.uk have one of each kind of horned frog I think, it'd definitely be worth having a look.

www.the-livingrainforest.co.uk also have a couple.


----------



## Raahul192 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks this website is really helpful. I saw a starter kit for pacmans and it included a large faunarium as the enclosure? Is that too small?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Raahul192 said:


> Thanks this website is really helpful. I saw a starter kit for pacmans and it included a large faunarium as the enclosure? Is that too small?


It would be fine for when it is small, but when it is fully grown it will be huge so will need a little more space! I had mine in a faunarium for about a month and then put him in an exo terra 30x30x45, and am soon to be putting him in an exo terra 45x45x45 for him to live in forever! 
Also another problem with the faunarium is that you have to put the heat mat underneath it, which dries out the substrate which isn't ideal with a frog that needs high humidity. The only solution I can think of would be to get one of these small heat mats and stick it on the side

Lucky Reptile Vivarium Thermo Mat Heat Mats | Net pet Shop

The smallest one should be able to fit!

So basically yes the faunarium will be fine for at least a couple of months, I would have thought :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Horned frogs are great!

I got my first little chap the other day!

If I had the room I would get more but I will stick with just Boris for now.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

go on get one!!!!

I have 3 at the moment & could have loads more, I personally love them. i do no people who dont really like them because they dont move a great deal. but i think these are one of the best frogs ever! i love my little guys.

only had dumpling & big mac for a few months but am already in love with them so funny to watch, Pancake is the big guy hes 5 years old this year. 

the more research you do the better, but i think they are a great frog to start with, good luck


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i love em!
I've only had mine 5 days and i love it!
it's such a nice colour :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They're crap.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're crap.


not as crap as u in bed!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're crap.


is any frog actually crap????


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> not as crap as u in bed!


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> is any frog actually crap????


 
mine craps alot but i wouldnt call him crap :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> i love em!
> I've only had mine 5 days and i love it!
> it's such a nice colour :flrt:
> 
> image


It's gorgeous, I agree:2thumb:


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no question about it. GET ONE. 
They are great. I have had mine for just under a year now, and he is quite active. He moves almost every night.


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

I've never had a pacman before but I think they're gorgeous. I was thinling about getting one but I saw a you tube video of some eating and I must admit it creeped me out a bit. When they're big they'll eat mice and they're really aggresive with it. It grabbed the mouse by the head and was trying to eat it and the mouse was struggling and slowly died. I think they'll need to eat live mice and seeing the mouse dying in the frogs mouth was a bit tummy wobbling for me. I know they do this in the wild and it's natural but I don't think I could chuck a live mouse in for the pacman's lunch. I'm way too soft. So as much as I love the look of them and would like one, i'd find feeding it live mice a bit difficult.. so that's maybe something worth thinking about?! However if you're ok with this i'm sure they'll make a really amusing pet :2thumb:


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

You dont need to feed them live mice. As a treat you can feed them a pre killed pinky once a month. 
I dont feed mine live mice.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ch+Stewie said:


> I've never had a pacman before but I think they're gorgeous. I was thinling about getting one but I saw a you tube video of some eating and I must admit it creeped me out a bit. When they're big they'll eat mice and they're really aggresive with it. It grabbed the mouse by the head and was trying to eat it and the mouse was struggling and slowly died. I think they'll need to eat live mice and seeing the mouse dying in the frogs mouth was a bit tummy wobbling for me. I know they do this in the wild and it's natural but I don't think I could chuck a live mouse in for the pacman's lunch. I'm way too soft. So as much as I love the look of them and would like one, i'd find feeding it live mice a bit difficult.. so that's maybe something worth thinking about?! However if you're ok with this i'm sure they'll make a really amusing pet :2thumb:


They do not need to eat live mice as this is illegal in the UK anyway. They can eat dead mice and these are good to feed to them occasionally, otherwise its just insects like Locusts and Crickets that they eat. So now you can get yourself one they are really awesome frogs :2thumb:


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

it isnt illegal to feed live food in the uk btw. there is a sticky on here that explains the law on it.
so all they eat is locusts and crickets?
what are the housing requirements like substrate and heating ect?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They don't need to eat mice AT ALL.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I have had mine for a week and a day <333 and completely and utterly love her/him. Already want to go back and get the other one they have <_<
Such a little personality on him, and has already worked out that unless the human is carrying yellow tweezers don't even bother, they do not have food and therefore are no interest. He lifts his little head up to show off his chin and waits for his tweezers to appear in front of him ^_^ Generally sticking his tongue to the tweezers rather than the food, and then makes a squeaky noise that sounds like he is annoyed. 
Mine got bitten on the lip by a cricket while he was eating earlier in the week, and was bitten on the nose by another , when offered one today he wouldn't take it. He will however take his waxworms, or anything else wormlike. So evidently once they have a bad experience they don't like it. Crickets are a no go with my baby, which is happy for me as I hate brown crickets -shudder- 

As for substrate, eco earth / coir is the one most people seem to use. I had mine on something else and he was completely miserable. Moved him to coir and he has become more lively, makes noises, actually moves! And generally looks not dead. So for substrate I would say eco earth / coir. It holds the humidity nicely and is good for them to dig in. 

For temp I was told 82-85F while babies to prevent disease and down to 76-84 for adults c:

EDIT: 
Oh and as for pricing, my albino and another normal coloured were both priced at £23


----------

